# charity baby sweaters



## camy_o (May 20, 2015)

The list of charity donations from our Methodist church requests layette sweaters to be knitted or crocheted or sewn with front opening-no ties or buttons. I knit sweaters and need suggestions for how to close a sweater with out buttons or ties. Am I old fashioned to expect baby sweaters to have closures? Help me to figure this out please.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

camy_o said:


> The list of charity donations from our Methodist church requests layette sweaters to be knitted or crocheted or sewn with front opening-no ties or buttons. I knit sweaters and need suggestions for how to close a sweater with out buttons or ties. Am I old fashioned to expect baby sweaters to have closures? Help me to figure this out please.


Ask the church what specifically they have in mind.


----------



## Prism99 (Apr 14, 2015)

Are they thinking snaps?


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

The charity I’m knitting for have requested baby cardigans no sweaters / jumpers perhaps this is what your church might mean, best to ask.


----------



## Irene Kidney (May 29, 2011)

Some sweater patterns don’t have openings just pull over the head. Seems a strange request as those with openings are easier to pull on and off.


----------



## MOVITA (May 22, 2011)

It could be that they put the garment on back to front. The babes would not be moved about as much and the tubes disturbed. This is a recommend way for car seats .


----------



## Brendasuer (Jun 9, 2011)

I always sew on velco and no buttons. Its been a health hazard to use buttons on sweaters now even for toddlers.


----------

